# Screw Cody!



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck out of here more Cody being extravagant please


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Cody is basically the new Jeff Jarrett

A solid mid card wrestler with a famous name thinking he is a main event talent, and pushing himself


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I like cody but really?
Only dropped it to go film that show


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Cody changes, I hope it's to get even MORE extra!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

When will people listen to me..?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Big mistake cutting off Brodie momentum like this. Now it just looks like he was only able to beat Cody. Because he was tired and beat up from defending the title so much. If Cody was going to win title back from Brodie. 


Well Brodie should have won this match and then have Cody win title back. But Cody ego won't let him do that. He had to come back and win his title match in a cool gimmick match on Dynamite. What a joke and it's so annoying Tony Khan allows this booking. 


Nobody thought Brodie should drop the title here and so soon. At least Cody was overshadowed by Jericho night. It was probably killing him that he couldn't have his epic dog collar match win in the main event.


One thing appears to be clear with AEW booking. There "Inner Circle" is Moxley, Jericho, Cody, Omega, Page. With MJF on verge of getting in. It seems like any new comer who joins AEW isn't going to win a feud with one of these guys this year.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope next time Cody wrestles, he plays 3 songs in his entrance instead of 2


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I hope next time Cody wrestles, he plays 3 songs in his entrance instead of 2


Heh, by the second anniversary show he will make Undertaker look like he has a jobber entrance.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

imthegame19 said:


> Big mistake cutting off Brodie momentum like this. Now it just looks like he was only able to beat Cody. Because he was tired and beat up from defending the title so much. If Cody was going to win title back from Brodie.
> 
> 
> Well Brodie should have won this match and then have Cody win title back. But Cody ego won't let him do that. He had to come back and win his title match in a cool gimmick match on Dynamite. What a joke and it's so annoying Tony Khan allows this booking.
> ...



brodie does not have momentum, sorry that no one let you know sooner. I agree with many other things you said though


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Even as a Cody fan I would have rather seen Brodie retain. Cody could have taken the loss and Brodie needed all of the big wins that he could get. 

Now it's like, how can Brodie recover from this? What possible path can he and the Dark Order go to now besides spending time trying to recruit midcarders? He already lost to Moxley, a heel tag team has the tag team titles and so........?

Cody on the other hand could have joined his brother (and QT Marshall) in the tag team scene at the very least or feud with someone like Miro away from any title.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Shleppy said:


> Cody is basically the new Jeff Jarrett
> 
> A solid mid card wrestler with a famous name thinking he is a main event talent, and pushing himself


Cody wishes he was as talented as Jarrett.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody getting the W was expected, but goddamn if it didn’t bring the show doe for me in a massive way.

I hope he enjoys sucking Tony Khan’s dick for booking power, because without him, he’d still be nothing.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Dream match. Jeff Jarrett vs Cody.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

This is why Khan should’ve never let the wrestlers be EVP. Talent should never be in the office because their ego always interferes with booking. You get another case of Triple H when you should be looking for guys like Undertaker who do what’s best for business.

Cody obviously has to keep himself in the spotlight otherwise he falls into obscurity. There’s a reason why Vince never pushed him as a top star, he didn’t see it in him and Cody’s been trying to prove him wrong ever since. Vince is right though.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

GODDAMN I LOVE BEING RIGHT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shleppy said:


> Cody is basically the new Jeff Jarrett
> 
> A solid mid card wrestler with a famous name thinking he is a main event talent, and pushing himself





CenaBoy4Life said:


> Cody wishes he was as talented as Jarrett.


Are we really comparing Cody to Jeff Jarrett? The guy who constantly booked himself as champion in the early inception of TNA? The guy who wasn't that great in the ring? 

Cody hasn't booked himself unbeatable as he's lost to key heels to propel them further and he always make the guy he us up against look good. People complain about how he presents himself but the man carries himself like a star, in and out the ring. That's called charisma, you either have it or you don't.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I hate to tell you all that I told you so but I told you so. When Brodie won people were like "See! Fucking see! This was the plan all along! LONG TERM STORY TELLING MOTHERFUCKERS! Brodie is going to be a big star now!"

4-6 weeks later jobs to Cody when he heals up and is fresh again in a barely hyped match on a Dynamite midcard. Brilliant.

Oh and yes, Brodie is well and truly done now. Lost to Moxley, lost to Cody, he desperately needed the win against Cody (Match shouldn't have happened anyway tbh) and he dropped his lollies. More of this great AEW booking I guess.



Ham and Egger said:


> Are we really comparing Cody to Jeff Jarrett? The guy who constantly booked himself as champion in the early inception of TNA? The guy who wasn't that great in the ring?
> 
> Cody hasn't booked himself unbeatable as he's lost to key heels to propel them further and he always make the guy he us up against look good. People complain about how he presents himself but the man carries himself like a star, in and out the ring. That's called charisma, you either have it or you don't.


Jeff Jarrett was never as egotistical as Cody. Jarrett never put himself on top a committee did because at the time Jeff Jarrett was the only heel that was over and had name value. As soon as TNA signed Christian, Kurt Angle and Sting he graciously dropped the championship and never held it again. 

Oh and Jarrett is a phenomenal worker. He main evented the first show I ever attended and had the crowd eating out of the palm of his hand. Well and truly the best heel on the show by far and crowd went mental when Rhino pinned him with the gore.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Yeah. It’s real easy to accept losses when you’re still on TV more than everyone, even the World Champion. Well, everyone not named Chris Jericho.

Wins and losses have no meaning for Cody rHHHodes more than any other wrestler on the roster. He wins and gets more tv time going forward than his opponent. He loses And gets more tv time than his opponent. He doesn’t have to face the music of putting anyone over, because they aren’t really going over. They’re literally only winning a match, but he remains the more important figure and most tv time.

Let me ask everyone this: in terms of kayfabe or even television/movie-style storytelling, who should be the most important person on the roster? The World Champ, right? That is your main protagonist.

Jon Moxley has been treated like a highly paid supporting character in Cody and Jericho’s movie. He gets 2 min vignettes, and they get interviews, 15-20 min matches, HEAVILY featured feuds, all of the gimmick matches, etc.

Jeff Jarrett at least understood that for his company to mean something, the focus of the show had to be on the World title. He didn’t downplay the world title’s importance by featuring himself on television as the most important thing in the company.

Serious question: why would anyone want to wrestle for the world title? What is the benefit of being champion? You’re used on tv less than Jericho and Cody and, often times at least, run a right race as to whether you’ll be featured and on tv than Orange Cassidy, The Dark Order, and MJF.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Double post


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I hate to tell you all that I told you so but I told you so. When Brodie won people were like "See! Fucking see! This was the plan all along! LONG TERM STORY TELLING MOTHERFUCKERS! Brodie is going to be a big star now!"
> 
> 4-6 weeks later jobs to Cody when he heals up and is fresh again in a barely hyped match on a Dynamite midcard. Brilliant.
> 
> ...


Yep, owner Jeff Jarrett wasn't as egotistical as Cody when he booked himself as NWA champion 5 times within the first four years of TNA. 

Cody has done soooooo much worse than Jarrett in the first year of AEW with him winning a mid card belt and booking himself to never challenge for the world title. What an egotistical prick.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

How ridiculous. Dark Order needed relevance so we could grasp the stable that isnt well defined to begin with. What an awful show and terrible decision to put the belt on Cody.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jeff Jarrett was never as egotistical as Cody. Jarrett never put himself on top a committee did because at the time Jeff Jarrett was the only heel that was over and had name value. As soon as TNA signed Christian, Kurt Angle and Sting he graciously dropped the championship and never held it again.
> 
> Oh and Jarrett is a phenomenal worker. He main evented the first show I ever attended and had the crowd eating out of the palm of his hand. Well and truly the best heel on the show by far and crowd went mental when Rhino pinned him with the gore.


Respectfully disagree about JJ. JR spoke about this again very recently. Double J believed he was on the same level as Steve Austin in 1999. Now, nothing against a guy for having an ego, but no one could possibly be delusional enough to think he was near Austin. He followed Russo to WCW where Russo pushed him as champ eventually and, well, WCW 2000 happened heh.

He then got his father to create a new company to make him the NWA champion that would be centered around him (at first)

I do not even hate Double J, but his ego was a bit out of control. I am also not saying Cody would not do the exact same thing if he could. He clearly would as would a lot of guys who think they got held back by Vince.

JR talking about Double J thinking he deserved to get paid like Austin:


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Suck it ..Cody is a star ..folks bitching about him getting back a tv title


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I wouldn't go that far. But he murdered the dark order dead tonight. They would need God tier booking to come back from this


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yep, owner Jeff Jarrett wasn't as egotistical as Cody when he booked himself as NWA champion 5 times within the first four years of TNA.
> 
> Cody has done soooooo much worse than Jarrett in the first year of AEW with him winning a mid card belt and booking himself to never challenge for the world title. What an egotistical prick.


You don’t get to fucking call it a goddamn midcard title when it is more heavily featured than the fucking World Heavyweight Championship?

And don’t give me that bullshit that he is just trying to add prestige. That shit didn’t work in April, but at least it was a passable excuse.

Cody and Jericho refuse to give up the spotlight. Cody is about as quick to fucking hotshot shit as Vince fucking McMahon.

Fuck out of here with this bullshit.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

This is the first time you can go to any aew social media page and see everyone unanimously shit on this 
I have very hardvore aew friends who shit all over it. We just had a cody run not too long ago, brodie was fun as fuck and entertaining. He barely did a month as champion


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah this was a bad move. Cody really should've lost here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

patpat said:


> This is the first time you can go to any aew social media page and see everyone unanimously shit on this
> I have very hardvore aew friends who shit all over it. We just had a cody run not too long ago, brodie was fun as fuck and entertaining. He barely did a month as champion


Brodie had 3 matches as champion (while Cody was away filming his big game show mind you)...

...

...

three matches as champion...

3...

Three matches...


...and two of them involved the Nightmare Family and Cody’s brother getting a title shot. Even when he isn’t on TV, the story still fucking revolves around him.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cody should not have won. I dont understand why would he even start a 4HM anymore. He is doing just great with a new hair color, he doesnt need backup so there is no point of a heel turn or a new gang.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yep, owner Jeff Jarrett wasn't as egotistical as Cody when he booked himself as NWA champion 5 times within the first four years of TNA.
> 
> Cody has done soooooo much worse than Jarrett in the first year of AEW with him winning a mid card belt and booking himself to never challenge for the world title. What an egotistical prick.


Jarrett was on top out of necessity. I've had this discussion a heap of times in the past on here and in other forums but Jarrett was the only reliable top heel TNA had for years and years.

Look at the heels that came through initially. NWA World Champion Brian Christopher? NWA Champion Shane Douglas? NWA Champion D'Lo Brown? I've been watching early 2005 semi recently (Should get back into it tbh) and at one stage they had Billy Gunn as "The Outlaw" as a top heel and DDP who was in his fifties was running around challenging Jarrett. 

Jarrett always put people over as well. AJ Styles beat him twice to become NWA World Heavyweight Champion, Raven beat Jarrett, Rhino beat Jarrett etc etc. The only one who really could've made a good heel champion during those earlier years was Raven.



Lheurch said:


> Respectively disagree about JJ. JR spoke about this again very recently. Double J believed he was on the same level as Steve Austin in 1999. Now, nothing against a guy for having an ego, but no one could possibly be delusional enough to think he was near Austin. He followed Russo to WCW where Russo pushed him as champ eventually and, well, WCW 2000 happened heh.
> 
> He then got his father to create a new company to make him the NWA champion that would be centered around him (at first)
> 
> ...


Yeah, obviously Jarrett being as big of a star as Stone Cold is absolutely ridiculous but I thought he was a good heel main eventer. I enjoyed his run as a main event guy in WCW and all of his NWA World Title runs.



bdon said:


> You don’t get to fucking call it a goddamn midcard title when it is more heavily featured than the fucking World Heavyweight Championship?


According to Cody the TNT Title is for the ace of the promotion, remember?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bdon said:


> You don’t get to fucking call it a goddamn midcard title when it is more heavily featured than the fucking World Heavyweight Championship?
> 
> And don’t give me that bullshit that he is just trying to add prestige. That shit didn’t work in April, but at least it was a passable excuse.
> 
> ...


Cody never main evented a PPV with the belt and most of the time as TNT champ he either was an opener or the middle of the show. How Moxley is booked as champ is another thing entirely...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> According to Cody the TNT Title is for the ace of the promotion, remember?


You are going to give poor @bdon a stroke egging him on like this


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jarrett was on top out of necessity. I've had this discussion a heap of times in the past on here and in other forums but Jarrett was the only reliable top heel TNA had for years and years.
> 
> Look at the heels that came through initially. NWA World Champion Brian Christopher? NWA Champion Shane Douglas? NWA Champion D'Lo Brown? I've been watching early 2005 semi recently (Should get back into it tbh) and at one stage they had Billy Gunn as "The Outlaw" as a top heel and DDP who was in his fifties was running around challenging Jarrett.
> 
> ...


Apparently @Ham and Egger didn’t hear that Cody promo proving what I’d been saying about his behind the scenes motivations since March/April.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Apparently @Ham and Egger didn’t hear that Cody promo proving what I’d been saying about his behind the scenes motivations since March/April.


He's a god damned politician.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I hate to tell you all that I told you so but I told you so. When Brodie won people were like "See! Fucking see! This was the plan all along! LONG TERM STORY TELLING MOTHERFUCKERS! Brodie is going to be a big star now!"
> 
> 4-6 weeks later jobs to Cody when he heals up and is fresh again in a barely hyped match on a Dynamite midcard. Brilliant.
> 
> ...


All true but Brodi Lee sucks so much I don't know why people are upset by this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Apparently @Ham and Egger didn’t hear that Cody promo proving what I’d been saying about his behind the scenes motivations since March/April.


Maybe him booking himself over Trashidy on the anniversary show is his way of showing he can beat the guy who beat Jericho...


----------



## CeleryJohn (Sep 19, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Maybe him booking himself over Trashidy on the anniversary show is his way of showing he can beat the guy who beat Jericho...


That's it right there. And if somehow Cassidy pins Cody, just shut the whole thing down.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

There's a reason why he was hated during his njpw run, and not in a good heel hate. Like i said his character screams "Pay attention to me and only me". I wished Kenny and The Bucks never invited him to Bullet Club tbh. That's where his ego grew.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I was just thinking doesn't this win make Cody the first ever two time champion in AEW history?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> When will people listen to me..?


im with you now bro


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> im with you now bro


Holy shit! Forreal? Cody done enough to upset you?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am a fan of Cody and Lee. And Cody gets a lot of hate he doesn’t deserve. But I would have preferred a Lee win tbh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I was just thinking doesn't this win make Cody the first ever two time champion in AEW history?


That was literally the FIRST thing that popped into my head, but I was waiting to see if anyone proclaiming Cody to be Mr Good Guy not putting himself over everyone else would see it first.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

lol good to see people seethe.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

‘The Prick of Pro Wrestling‘ strikes again

I’m looking forward to Brodie Lee turning up in 4 weeks with Blonde hair to reclaim his title in a first ever gimmick match


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Holy shit! Forreal? Cody done enough to upset you?


he should not have won. brodie lee was on a roll.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

But it was an awesome match. Over the years, I have been annoyed many many times over the result of a match, but still enjoyed it.

If there is a third match to break the tie, that would be awesome.

I think Cody has done a lot for AEW. He has certainly made the tv title well known. Most talked about non world title in wrestling for a long time.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> But it was an awesome match. Over the years, I have been annoyed many many times over the result of a match, but still enjoyed it.
> 
> If there is a third match to break the tie, that would be awesome.
> 
> I think Cody has done a lot for AEW. He has certainly made the tv title well known. Most talked about non world title in wrestling for a long time.


The match wasn't awesome though they just did a lot of cool shit. There is a difference.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> But it was an awesome match. Over the years, I have been annoyed many many times over the result of a match, but still enjoyed it.
> 
> If there is a third match to break the tie, that would be awesome.
> 
> I think Cody has done a lot for AEW. He has certainly made the tv title well known. Most talked about non world title in wrestling for a long time.


At the expense of the World Heavyweight title and its champion.
Moxley is an afterthought in comparison to Cody and Jericho.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

bdon said:


> At the expense of the World Heavyweight title and its champion.
> Moxley is an afterthought in comparison to Cody and Jericho.


I little bit yeah, but Mox will be fine


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Cody acting exactly like his Dad. 

Dusty did more harm than good when he was Booker of WCW.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> but the man carries himself like a star, in and out the ring


Yea, unfortunately, he's not a star, so that just makes him come across as the self centered, cocky little loser with daddy issues that he truly is.



> That's called charisma, you either have it or you don't.


That's not charisma, that's a speech impediment.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cody match was great. Orange match will be better


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm dissapointed that Bdon didn't make this thread.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon was right.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Fuck out of here more Cody being extravagant please


Yep, tonight was such an awesome moment watching Cody Rhodes win back his TNT title in a pretty damn good Dog Collar match against Brodie Lee tonight with an emotional promo afterwards 

I honestly think there's more life in Cody being the TNT Champion anyway before he eventually gives a (big) rub to whoever beats him for the championship. Anyway, I'm always down for a Cody push.



bdon said:


> GODDAMN I LOVE BEING RIGHT


You're not right though.

You just come across as a gloating prick who despises Cody irrationally.

However, GODDAMN DID I LOVE seeing Cody Rhodes put on a BANGER of a match against Brodie Lee tonight.

His match against Orange Cassidy should be entertaining though (as usual).



bdon said:


> You don’t get to *fucking* call it a *goddamn* midcard title when it is more heavily featured than the *fucking* World Heavyweight Championship?
> 
> And don’t give me that* bullshit *that he is just trying to add prestige. That *shit* didn’t work in April, but at least it was a passable excuse.
> 
> ...


Ooh, look at you with all that lovely profanity here. 

You totally don't sound pissed off at all (as usual) with your blind hatred for Cody, and you should totally be taken seriously with these temper tantrums unk2

Yep, stay pissed.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Cody wishes he was as talented as Jarrett.


Except that Cody is pretty damn talented (too).

He's a great mic worker, he's really charismatic, he's pretty good in the ring, and he's one of the most over wrestlers on AEW atm.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Except that Cody is pretty damn talented (too).
> 
> He's a great mic worker, he's really charismatic, he's pretty good in the ring, and he's one of the most over wrestlers on AEW atm.


I'll take Jarrett over Cody anytime, and not because I like Jarrett so much.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

if yall cant see Cody is a fucking star and one of the best things going in wrestling, you a damn fool.

if you don't like him, then skip over his matches and segments if you gonna get all butt hurt and cry like bitches. gonna miss out on good shit form the prince of pro wrestling tho, Cody haters can suck it


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Bored of saying AEW is trash but it is so bad.

Only watch utube clips now and read forum and cornette. 

Cody is just wow, he cries everytime on the mic, entrance is undertaker mixed with Hollywood rock, looks like a midcarder, works like one. This is what you're left with when wrestlings dead and only the hardcore's like us still watch.


----------



## Gibbs0102 (Oct 15, 2019)

Aew has some of the best big men in the company and they have ruined the momentum of all of them


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh well. It was a good 46 days.
Cody can go F himself.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I can remember saying when Brodie won the belt, that episode made him look like a complete star, yet it won’t matter if Cody wins the belt straight back in their rematch...

And surprise, surprise that what happens.

This just makes Brodie Lee look like complete shit, and all his momentum has now gone. I actually feel sorry for the guy, this was his exact path in WWE, when he got to a good level, WWE just dropped the ball and shit all over him.

No idea what he does next in AEW, only move he can do is enter the World Title tournament and win it, but I doubt that will happen.

Cody’s ego just takes over again, the tweet last night saying “And New TNT Champion” was received with so much negativity it was hard to find a positive comment, that very rarely happens on an AEW tweet.

Cody winning the title back must lead to a character change, if not then him holding the title will be pointless.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The salt. 

Wouldn't be WF without it.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

You realize that the initial plan will have been for Cody to hold the title for a hell of a long time, though. We need to have titles that feel important, and switching them from wrestler to wrestler, especially in their first few months of being a thing, if a terrible idea.

Cody should never have dropped the title to Brodie. I know Cody had to be off TV for a while, and they decided to keep the title on the show and give Brodie a bit of push as well. But really, the championship was created to be a part of Cody's story, so the way I see it, it's back where it was supposed to be, storyline-wise, and now they can continue.

The hypocrisy of people on these forums STILL amazes me sometimes. We actually have people saying "UGH This is why wrestlers shouldn't be EVP or have any say in creative! UGH!" Are you fucking high?

The fact that the wrestlers do NOT have any say, or any real power in the front office is exactly what is WRONG with WWE. And let's not forget, AEW is literally Cody's creation, along with the other key players. THEY employed KHAN, not the other way around.

Cody has booked himself really conservatively in AEW, as far as I'm concerned. He's lost a match that says he can never compete for the AEW title. He's put over people like MJF and Brodie. You deciding to hate him now because he has an extravagant entrance is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

are people really bitching about brodie lee of all people?

And saying he's worse than jarrett is laughable. Jarrett's politics were so bad that Stone cold refused to work with him. But yea Jarrett was a magnanimous god.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> are people really bitching about brodie lee of all people?
> 
> And saying he's worse than jarrett is laughable. Jarrett's politics were so bad that Stone cold refused to work with him. But yea Jarrett was a magnanimous god.


Stone Cold refused to work with Jarrett because Jarrett was a dick to him when Austin was a rookie. Austin was making no money because he was a lower midcard guy and he got a cheque that was pretty low. Jeff noticed him looking at his cheque and said "It won't get any bigger just staring at it"

Had nothing to do with politics or ego just Jarrett being an asshole.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Stone Cold refused to work with Jarrett because Jarrett was a dick to him when Austin was a rookie. Austin was making no money because he was a lower midcard guy and he got a cheque that was pretty low. Jeff noticed him looking at his cheque and said "It won't get any bigger just staring at it"
> 
> Had nothing to do with politics or ego just Jarrett being an asshole.


sounds pretty egotistical to me to be rubbing your position into a rookies face and thats not even close to the worst thing that hes done egotistically.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> if yall cant see Cody is a fucking star and one of the best things going in wrestling, you a damn fool.
> 
> if you don't like him, then skip over his matches and segments if you gonna get all butt hurt and cry like bitches. gonna miss out on good shit form the prince of pro wrestling tho, Cody haters can suck it



You have to admit he did not need this win. What did this do for brodie?


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> sounds pretty egotistical to me to be rubbing your position into a rookies face and thats not even close to the worst thing that hes done egotistically.


Austin himself has done the same things refusing to work wirh people


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

How the fuck are people so fucking ignorant that they keep harping on about wins and losses when winning and losing NEVER affects Cody’s place on the card or his TV time? Are you people this fucking ignorant that you don’t understand tv time is where the money is really made? Moxley was a much bigger star without the title when he was involved in multiple tv segments and getting lots of air time.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Christopher Near said:


> Austin himself has done the same things refusing to work wirh people


Austins a dick too, doesnt change my statement


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> sounds pretty egotistical to me to be rubbing your position into a rookies face and thats not even close to the worst thing that hes done egotistically.


I don't know, I wasn't there. It could've been Jeff being a cockhead or Jeff trying to be funny and failing. Whatever it was Austin didn't like it.



bdon said:


> How the fuck are people so fucking ignorant that they keep harping on about wins and losses when winning and losing NEVER affects Cody’s place on the card or his TV time? Are you people this fucking ignorant that you don’t understand tv time is where the money is really made? Moxley was a much bigger star without the title when he was involved in multiple tv segments and getting lots of air time.


Even if you want to take wins and losses into account I don't recall a whole heap of Cody losses anyway.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Cody rHHHodes booking himself to win?! What a shocker.

But seriously, this win killed Dork Order. And all because Cody needs to show the world that he's (in his eyes) a star when he's lower midcard at best.

Fuck you, Cody. Take your fuckin' ego somewhere else.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Cody be like "people wanted me to join the dark side but nooo I'll continue to fight for you people!". 

He is so overbearing and annoying. You're not fighting for me, you're hugging the spotlight and putting yourself over you megalomaniac. He took his dad's ego then added Flair's and Hogan's to it. I remember when Hogan was in WCW early on and doing his tired bullshit and WCW fans were not having it. Going over all the WCW homegrowns. Sometime you've got to roll with the flow and change your game. Hogan was smart enough to get that and jumped on the nWo bandwagon and became exciting again. Cody is now a cartoon hero character for children that has outlived his usefullness.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Cody is "making stars" so he can lateron go over them and still not be one himself. Genius plan, that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Way too soon to take the title from Mr Brodie Lee! 

I would of had him stay champ for about 4 more weeks and would have did Brodie vs Cody vs Orange Cassidy!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cody is way worse than Jarrett. Chip already laid it out, but there was a necessity to Jarrett being in that spot. It’s sad, and to smarks it felt wrong, but if you are drawing the line at the apparent technicalities between a World Title and a TV Title, you’re being a belt mark about it. Cody is worse because there are way more better options. There’s nothing ham-stringing this.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

I didnt have a problem with Cody winning or holding the belt or regaining it

My issues really were with how this feud has been booked, this really could have been much more of a big deal but I consider it a hugely blown opportunity 

The match felt like a series of things rather than a match, I didnt feel myself wishing Cody to punish the bastard because it wasnt built up to mean enough

Greg Valentine being there was good- If you havent or a little younger please do go and check out his matches with Piper not just the chain match they really do stand the test of time, huge Hammer fan here


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

JeSeGaN said:


> *Cody rHHHodes booking himself to win?! What a shocker.*
> 
> But seriously, this win killed Dork Order. And all because Cody needs to show the world that he's (in his eyes) a star when he's lower midcard at best.
> 
> Fuck you, Cody. Take your fuckin' ego somewhere else.


So Cody can't win ?

You are fucking stupid.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cody's theme needs a intro cut, that ominous shit at the beginning is dumb


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Mercian said:


> I didnt have a problem with Cody winning or holding the belt or regaining it
> 
> My issues really were with how this feud has been booked, this really could have been much more of a big deal but I consider it a hugely blown opportunity
> 
> ...


It’s the emphasis more than anything for me. Hell, I was for Cody being the one to take the World Title. It’s him, it’s his tattoo, it’s his monologues, it’s the Stephanie to his Triple H, it’s him teasing shit he doesn’t need to tease because of his ego. It’s really the emphasis his ego demands.

Jarrett’s promotion at least had slightly more humble beginnings (well, the stories about Jerry threatening to file for bankruptcy if more money wasn’t sent in are certainly something). But at least they did it from a grassroots con level. Cody is using a billionaire’s promotion to cosplay Triple H cosplaying Double J. He’s the Single C.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

R Truth is worse.


----------



## BPG (Dec 31, 2019)

Brody Lee is not a very demanding opponent since Brandi smashed an entire Dork Order solo last week


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Shleppy said:


> Cody is basically the new Jeff Jarrett
> 
> A solid mid card wrestler with a famous name thinking he is a main event talent, and pushing himself


Nail on the fucking head right there. 

Cody doesn't ooze a single drop of star power but yet he think's inside his head that he's a big draw just like Jarrett did in WCW. 

Cody is at best a bottom level midcarder.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I dont get how people act like Cody isn't Main Event material. If this was the early 2000's and the WWF you'd have a point. But it's 2020 where the likes of Drew McIntyre, Seth Rollins, Orange Cassidy, etc are pushed to the moon. And Cody is miles better than all those people combined.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont get how people act like Cody isn't Main Event material. If this was the early 2000's and the WWF you'd have a point. But it's 2020 where the likes of Drew McIntyre, Seth Rollins, Orange Cassidy, etc are pushed to the moon. And Cody is miles better than all those people combined.


Interesting point. I’ve heard a lot of people say it, but saw no examples.

If Cody is no more then a midcard talent who isn’t over. Then who’s AEW’s Main Event talent that happens to be over?

Besides Mox and Jericho...


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cody > Brodie


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> Nail on the fucking head right there.
> 
> Cody doesn't ooze a single drop of star power but yet he think's inside his head that he's a big draw just like Jarrett did in WCW.
> 
> Cody is at best a bottom level midcarder.


JJ was actually a big star in the UK and Australia. He was definitely deserving of his upper midcard status. If you went back to the attitude era, Cody would be lucky to open shows, that is of course if his Dad wasn't booking. Dustin is another one who's success is due to Dusty.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Remember before aew when everyone was up Cody’s arse


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

This is the perfect setup for his eventual heel turn though. I still would have liked it better if Brodie won, but Cody got the internet hating him big time from one match. So let's see where it goes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> This is the perfect setup for his eventual heel turn though. I still woild have liked it better if Brodie won, but Cody got the internet hating him big time from one match. So let's see where it goes.


A heel turn would really show how fickle wrestling fans are. That'll be fun.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Brodie should have held the title for few more months at least. Too short of a reign. But really no surprise cody won lets be honest.

Even if he turns heel dont think will change how he will be booked. He will be booked even more stronger which is worrying.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah I can't defend the decision making last night. The Dog Collar match itself was incredible, but Brodie Lee should have won. He should have held the gold until Revolution at the earliest. Cody didn't need to win it back seeing as he's a star regardless. Brodie and Anna Jay were picking up good momentum and it was all taken away last night. I agree with 95% of everything AEW does, but this time I have to say that this was a bad call. Reminded me of Triple H going over Booker T at WM19.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Lol at Cody in his promo last week saying he was away for 5 weeks, not because of going out on a stretcher but because he had to go film a show. Way to Cody, Cody. Brodie was basically dead at that point.

Was a great AEW up until the finish.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I like Cody as a wrestler, I have no problem with faces at the top of the card being booked strong - but the optics of this are terrible, Cody dropped the belt to film a TV show and he overcomes adversity at the first time of asking to win it back. it makes Brodie's short title run and the events on the night of his title win, the squash, meaningless.

Brodie and the Dark Order needed the TNT belt more. Now in kayfabe it looks like Brodie's win was just a fluke, the Nightmare family went over at All Out and the main storyline for the group is Colt - which I just don't care about.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah Reminded me of Triple H going over Booker T at WM19.


Reminded me of Cena burying Nexus after being splattered on the concrete, which funnily enough Arn said in an interview only a few months ago that the decision to put Cena over hurt him more than it helped him.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't blame him if I was in his position I would Jeff Jarrett'd my career like Cody is doing in, although it would also be positive for the company if the world champion had as much prominence as him.

"_I will never challenge for the AEW championship_" who cares he still is booked like he is the bigger star of the company, which he is not.

--------------------

Labeling Jeff Jarrett as a bad worker shows that some, even if though they maintain their anti-WWE persona on the forum, are still indoctrinated by the WWE machine.

Let me guess I bet he never "drew a dime" just because a WWE documentary said so....


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't understand the booking. I thought that the overwhelming odds was to set up the Horsemen faction.


They must've decided to change plans, otherwise this isn't a great move.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> No idea what he does next in AEW, only move he can do is enter the World Title tournament and win it, but I doubt that will happen.
> 
> Cody’s ego just takes over again, the tweet last night saying “And New TNT Champion” was received with so much negativity it was hard to find a positive comment, that very rarely happens on an AEW tweet.
> 
> Cody winning the title back must lead to a character change, if not then him holding the title will be pointless.


Yeah social media is usually very positive towards AEW, but Cody winning made no one happy. They have to be reading that shit though seeing as they generally listen to what the fans want. Sometimes in wrestling you're going to make controversial booking decisions that have polarizing reactions. It's part of what makes this stuff so intriguing. I wouldn't say that people are legit pissed about it, its just that they recognize it was a bad call just like HHH going over Sting or Cena going over Rusev was. They need to make up for it with both Cody and Brodie getting some kind of character change. Cody cut a babyface promo last night making it sound like he will never turn, but we all know he will eventually be a heel in the future.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

As a Cody fan - I disagree with the decision for Cody to win tonight. Brodie needed that belt more than Cody, you can't really take a cult leader seriously if he never wins big matches.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I cannot WAIT to see what kind of shit he is going to do to try to overshadow omega vs moxley! It's going to be hilarious how hard he will try


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

patpat said:


> I cannot WAIT to see what kind of shit he is going to do to try to overshadow omega vs moxley! It's going to be hilarious how hard he will try


He’s a mark for himself and a fucking cunt. He is the most insecure wrestler I think I have ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't see any star qualities about him. All comes across as forced and screams of desperation. Guys like.omega and bucks (don't like them) haven't pushed themselves and made themselves the centre piece of the show like Cody has. Its pathetic.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah social media is usually very positive towards AEW, but Cody winning made no one happy. They have to be reading that shit though seeing as they generally listen to what the fans want. Sometimes in wrestling you're going to make controversial booking decisions that have polarizing reactions. It's part of what makes this stuff so intriguing. I wouldn't say that people are legit pissed about it, its just that they recognize it was a bad call just like HHH going over Sting or Cena going over Rusev was. They need to make up for it with both Cody and Brodie getting some kind of character change. Cody cut a babyface promo last night making it sound like he will never turn, but we all know he will eventually be a heel in the future.


To make a booking decision like this though is a pretty shitty one.

The reaction was always going to be negative, especially as Cody is an Executive Vice President in the company, this is exactly what people didn't want to see, Cody putting himself over in matches like this.

It’s no wonder last night that social media was classing him as the Jeff Jarrett and HHH of AEW.

I don’t get why you would just stop Brodie Lee’s momentum like that, it’s a very WWE kind of move and Brodie was used to this kind of shit there.

As I said and you’ve said yourself, the only good thing to come from this would be character changes for both, on Brodie Lee’s side though where on earth does he go next?

Enters the World Title tournament and wins it? That’s the only forward step he can take.

Or do we get another rematch and Brodie wins it back again? If that happens hot shotting the title like this would yet again be a very WWE move.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

why dont we wait and see how this plays out before criticising i get the pessimism with what happened but id like to think this isnt over with brodie there will be a third match so see what happens after that


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

I felt the same way after he won the belt back.... This all seemed real odd/different. Dropped the belt in 3 minutes, Cody out 5 weeks; returns and a dog collar match like the next week. Then Cody wins it back. Maybe AEW is ahead of us, already planning a Cody heel turn. EIther way, too bad for Brody. It wasn't even Silver's fault.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> To make a booking decision like this though is a pretty shitty one.
> 
> The reaction was always going to be negative, especially as Cody is an Executive Vice President in the company, this is exactly what people didn't want to see, Cody putting himself over in matches like this.
> 
> ...


I think Brodie enters the tournament and takes Cabana's place. He then has a good showing and is written out of it by another babyface feud or screwed by Cabana.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> To make a booking decision like this though is a pretty shitty one.
> 
> The reaction was always going to be negative, especially as Cody is an Executive Vice President in the company, this is exactly what people didn't want to see, Cody putting himself over in matches like this.
> 
> ...


Most people are simply not going to be honest about Cody. Simple as that, bro.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think Brodie enters the tournament and takes Cabana's place. He then has a good showing and is written out of it by another babyface feud or screwed by Cabana.


And that does what for him or anyone?

The decision to have Cody go over is all about ego. The prick let Brodie win, because he was filming. He admitted that he was away filming, which was a bigger dream of wrestlers “whether we admit it or not” and more important than the title.

In Brodie’s 3 matches after winning the TNT title, he faced Nightmare Collective and Dustin Rhodes in 2 of then, firmly maintaining that the viewing audience would keep Cody on their minds.

Fuck that lispy prick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> And that does what for him or anyone?
> 
> The decision to have Cody go over is all about ego. The prick let Brodie win, because he was filming. He admitted that he was away filming, which was a bigger dream of wrestlers “whether we admit it or not” and more important than the title.
> 
> ...


It won’t get him his momentum back but putting him over a babyface like Cabana gets him a quick win before trying to rebuild as he moves on to new feuds in the mid card. We all know this tourney is just to build the Hangman/Omega storyline anyway. Giving him a strong showing in the tourney also keeps his personal intimidation and strength factor. Even though Brodie lost, he still looked dominating last night so there is still something to be salvaged.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

It’s a fucking mid card title that they’re actually trying to put some value in to it. God forbid they do the shit the WWE has done with every single championship that isn’t held by Brock. 

-Cody lost the Jericho feud and isn’t allowed to challenge for the world title 
-Cody got squashed by Brodie Lee for the TNT title 
-Cody lost his feud to MJF
-Cody has made all of his “open challenges” look like they belonged


For fucks sake what do you people want from the man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jokerface17 said:


> It’s a fucking mid card title that they’re actually trying to put some value in to it. God forbid they do the shit the WWE has done with every single championship that isn’t held by Brock.


 But if it is a midcard title, why does it have more tv time and effort storyline-wise than the World Heavyweight Championship? Y’all used the excuse Cody was just trying to get that title over in April/May. It’s been 5-6 months since that time. How many goddamn months must the TNT title be featured more prominently than the World Heavyweight Championship before people question what is really going on here?



> -Cody lost the Jericho feud and isn’t allowed to challenge for the world title


Was immediately involved in Butcher and Blade getting a big entrance wanting to fight him, cutting through the ring that was designed to be a big reveal as evidenced by Excalibur’s reaction. When the crowd didn’t react accordingly, Cody beat them in a simple tag match and left the jobbers to fend for themselves amongst the crowds



> -Cody got squashed by Brodie Lee for the TNT title


And while Cody was away Brodie wrestled 3 matches: two of which were against Nightmare Family and one against Cody’s brother, Dustin.

Alos, Cody returned in a big entrance while admitting he got a Hollywood phone call that had him busy. Upon his return and first match back, 5 weeks after losing the title, he wins and gets his revenge. 



> -Cody lost his feud to MJF


And MJF literally had nothing to do after the match leading to a random ppv match (that still managed to steal the show) with Jungle Boy.

On the other hand, Cody moved onto again, like with Butcher and Blade, having the new big bad wanting to fight him for no apparent reason. Fortunately for AEW, Lance Archer showing up was way fucking cooler than “THE BUTCHERRRR!! THE BLAAAAADE!!!” bullshit of 3 months prior. 

Oh! And for good measure, as soon as Cody wrestled this big, evil bastard, Cody moved into the next thing.



> -Cody has made all of his “open challenges” look like they belonged


 What purpose did those matches do in serving Jungle Boy and Scorpio Sky?



> For fucks sake what do you people want from the man?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not acting like HHH or Double J would be a good start.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

shandcraig said:


> brodie does not have momentum, sorry that no one let you know sooner. I agree with many other things you said though



He did. There's difference from you personally being a fan or not. In reality Brodie Lee been much hotter then he was say in July. He had momentum and now lost it.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Erik. said:


> A heel turn would really show how fickle wrestling fans are. That'll be fun.


Roman reigns is already proof of that


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bdon said:


> He’s a mark for himself and a fucking cunt. He is the most insecure wrestler I think I have ever seen in my entire life.


He is going to make an entrance from a fucking private jet because that feud is their biggest feud. But I am absolutely confident he will try his best to overshadow it. It's just how the dude is, he will try to


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Brody has lost to Moxley the world Champ and has lost to Cody who he’s beat before. How is he buried now? I don’t get the hate that Cody gets either. The dude can cut a promo and makes everyone look good whom he’s had a match with. I’m sure there will be another match down the road.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Jokerface17 said:


> It’s a fucking mid card title that they’re actually trying to put some value in to it. God forbid they do the shit the WWE has done with every single championship that isn’t held by Brock.
> 
> -Cody lost the Jericho feud and isn’t allowed to challenge for the world title
> -Cody got squashed by Brodie Lee for the TNT title
> ...


This. Not to mention he has great matches and segments. I watch to be entertained and Cody does that... I think we have all become too caught up in the backstage aspect of wrestling and forget to enjoy the TV show.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

Admittedly don't watch the product much at all and haven't in awhile, so maybe I'm missing something. However I feel like I'm the only one who thinks this is completely logical. Brodie Lee is the definition of average , and Cody Rhodes is one of the biggest names and best performers in AEW. Sounds fine to me. Who cares what Brodie Lee looks like. He's a mid card tag guy at best

Edit - it seems like he would always have been built up so Cody could come back and beat him.. classic old school, build the heel up for the babyface to conquer.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

bdon said:


> He’s a mark for himself and a fucking cunt. He is the most insecure wrestler I think I have ever seen in my entire life.


He needs to show us all that he's really a main eventer, after all. Even though he's bottom barrel midcard trash at best.

Can't wait to see how he'll trip over himself trying to overshadow everyone else.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

JeSeGaN said:


> He needs to show us all that he's really a main eventer, after all. Even though he's bottom barrel midcard trash at best.
> 
> Can't wait to see how he'll trip over himself trying to overshadow everyone else.


Oh, he’s going to do everything in his power to try and steal the spotlight from Kenny and Moxley.

Might even see our first REAL death match where the only way to win is kill your opponent, no resuscitations.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I really liked the match, I think they'll have another one and Brodie will win back the title. MR Brodie Lee impresses me every time I see him. Very believable which is what a lot of guys in AEW are lacking.

Cody's entrance at the start was really weird. Him coming out in that light reminded me of some crazy evangelist Hillsong event. I expected him to start asking for donations to save their souls.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

imthegame19 said:


> He did. There's difference from you personally being a fan or not. In reality Brodie Lee been much hotter then he was say in July. He had momentum and now lost it.



Fan or not there is zero proof he was over or had momentum. Only people we have proof of this are guys in the company before covid


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Jokerface17 said:


> It’s a fucking mid card title that they’re actually trying to put some value in to it. God forbid they do the shit the WWE has done with every single championship that isn’t held by Brock.
> 
> -Cody lost the Jericho feud and isn’t allowed to challenge for the world title
> -Cody got squashed by Brodie Lee for the TNT title
> ...


Reigns lost Lesnar feud.
Reigns lost Strowman feud
Reigns was stripped of title for minor offense
Reigns lost Owens feud
Reigns made AJ Styles and Strowman look like massive stars

So why were the iwc complaining about his booking between 2015 and 2019?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Christopher Near said:


> You have to admit he did not need this win. What did this do for brodie?


who cares? Dark order isn't over. they're funny on bte. thats it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JeSeGaN said:


> Fuck you, Cody. Take your fuckin' ego somewhere else.


Oh, fuck off and stay pissed.

Cody Rhodes wasn’t even supposed to lose that TNT title to begin with. 

Hell, he’s so “egotistical” that he actually allowed Brodie Lee to SQUASH him in 3 minutes and earn a championship accolade (as the leader of Dark Order) while he takes some time off. Besides, Cody beat him and won back the TNT title in a VIOLENT Dog Collar match that lasted approximately 20 minutes in which Brodie lost much more blood than him. It was one of the best TV matches on AEW’s short history too.

Besides, I wouldn’t have even had Brodie Lee beat Cody Rhodes for the TNT title in the first place. I would’ve rather had any of the likes of Lance Archer (rematch), Darby Allin (finally), Ricky Starks (rematch), Eddie Kingston (rematch), Adam Page (to finally move on from being a ‘tag-wrestler’), or even MJF (to continue their lengthy grudge rivalry) get that big rub over Cody and get a lengthy TNT title reign with it.

Thankfully for Brodie though, Cody was willing enough to get SQUASHED to put him over while he takes a break. Hopefully, Cody’s current angle/story being the TNT Champion has a good payoff in the end.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

greasykid1 said:


> You realize that the initial plan will have been for Cody to hold the title for a hell of a long time, though. We need to have titles that feel important, and switching them from wrestler to wrestler, especially in their first few months of being a thing, if a terrible idea.
> 
> Cody should never have dropped the title to Brodie. I know Cody had to be off TV for a while, and they decided to keep the title on the show and give Brodie a bit of push as well. But really, the championship was created to be a part of Cody's story, so the way I see it, it's back where it was supposed to be, storyline-wise, and now they can continue.
> 
> ...


big fucking facts.

it's so amussing seeing people complain. "he's stealing the spotlight, wahhh wahhh" wow a TV title being defended on TV? how fucking dare he. "Cody rHHHodes, ahurrhurrhurr" that shit's corny bro. stfu

CODY IS A FUCKING STAR!!!. DEAL WITH IT OR GTFO AND STOP CRYING LIKE A BUNCH OF FUCKING GIRLS.

charisma? check
mic skills? check
in ring ability? check
look of a star? abso-fuckin-lutely
most over wrestler with the crowds before the pandemic. 

Cody haters eat dicks


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, fuck off and stay pissed.
> 
> Cody Rhodes wasn’t even supposed to lose that TNT title to begin with.
> 
> ...


You don't know what a squash match is my friend.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> big fucking facts.
> 
> it's so amussing seeing people complain. "he's stealing the spotlight, wahhh wahhh" wow a TV title being defended on TV? how fucking dare he. "Cody rHHHodes, ahurrhurrhurr" that shit's corny bro. stfu
> 
> ...


You can be a star, have charisma, mic skills and wrestling skills yet STILL be overbearing. That is what people are saying. Not that he's talentless. His booking is just annoying.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

The 1 thing AEW has done right is to get me to care about Cody. That's something Vince couldn't do. You really wanted him to lose to freaking Luke Harper???


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> The 1 thing AEW has done right is to get me to care about Cody. That's something Vince couldn't do. You really wanted him to lose to freaking Luke Harper???


I dont know who Luke Harper is but Brodie Lee was pretty fucking cool the last few weeks after the squash. Finally the Dark Order started to feel like something which AEW couldn't do since the beginning of that fraction.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> You can be a star, have charisma, mic skills and wrestling skills yet STILL be overbearing. That is what people are saying. Not that he's talentless. His booking is just annoying.


my dude, theres guys saying he's a midcarder whos booking himsefl strong. 

ignoring all the work this dude has put into his career post wwe. he made himself one of the most popular wrestlers IN THE WORLD. calling him Cody rHHHodes like a bunch of corny losers. saying he's taking spotlight away from others cause he's defending a TV title ON TV. 

people are idiots. the end


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> That is all


.......


is he buying me drinks and dinner first?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> my dude, theres guys saying he's a midcarder whos booking himsefl strong.
> 
> ignoring all the work this dude has put into his career post wwe. he made himself one of the most popular wrestlers IN THE WORLD. calling him Cody rHHHodes like a bunch of corny losers. saying he's taking spotlight away from others cause he's defending a TV title ON TV.
> 
> people are idiots. the end


I don't take anything away from him but I think it's become overindulgeance at this point with the music, entourage, etc....If the guy could be a just little tad more humble it woud be better. I have never seen anything quite like it.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

I still want to know from the people that say Cody’s no more then a midcard talent, who’s upper midcard to main event status and as over as him besides Moxely and Jericho?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

That's always the danger of having wrestlers as bookers as well. They'll most likely give themselves pushes, whether deserved or not.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

ET_Paul said:


> I still want to know from the people that say Cody’s no more then a midcard talent, who’s upper midcard to main event status and as over as him besides Moxely and Jericho?


absolutely nobody baby!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ET_Paul said:


> I still want to know from the people that say Cody’s no more then a midcard talent, who’s upper midcard to main event status and as over as him besides Moxely and Jericho?


I want to know why Cody’s ”midcard” Title gets more tv time than Moxley’s World Heavyweight championship. I want to know why he called the TNT Title the “Ace Title”. I want to know why his stories and feuds receive FAR MORE tv time than anyone not named Chris Jericho.

I was asking questions about Cody way before any questions arose. You’ll have to answer first, kid.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Just because you’re top three in a promotion doesn’t mean you’re main event level either. Jeff Jarrett probably was one of the best workers in TNA, for the record. The idea is to get talent that can carry that ball, reliably, over a long period of time without exposing themselves. AEW didn’t get them. They had the chance, but they didn’t get them. Possibly because Cody was insecure about being outshined.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

ET_Paul said:


> I still want to know from the people that say Cody’s no more then a midcard talent, who’s upper midcard to main event status and as over as him besides Moxely and Jericho?


I think if everybody else on the roster had the same level of booking and interesting storylines as Cody and he was still as over then people wouldn’t have an issue. The problem is that the only people who have had anywhere near to Cody level booking are Jericho and Moxley and they were much bigger stars than him when AEW started (so was Kenny), Mox has also played second fiddle to Cody in TV time.

Cody should be in the Lower end of the AEW world title scene behind Jericho (at start), Mox and Kenny (who should’ve been pushed from day one as AEW’s answer to ex wwe talent). Apart from booking, which Cody gives himself, I don’t see him as any bigger star than Brodie, Miro, Pac, Hangman, Archer or MJF.

Cody knew that they needed a big established star on top for the first year or so and let’s be honest, Jericho and Mox would never have signed if they wasn’t getting title quickly, so he got his world title feud in first and then didn’t want to wait around for the next opportunity so he created the TV title as a way to keep himself in spotlight whilst outside the world title scene.

The problem though is that you now have Cody holding what should be the mid card title and treating it as a secondary main event title and feuding with main event talent like archer and Brodie which leaves the unestablished younger talent like Darby, Sammy, Starks, Jungle boy, Wardlow with nothing to feud over and therefore struggling to get over.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jarrett’s got a real chance of stealing Brandi now Cody has that neck tattoo. Oh, irony of ironies.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bdon said:


> I want to know why Cody’s ”midcard” Title gets more tv time than Moxley’s World Heavyweight championship. I want to know why he called the TNT Title the “Ace Title”. I want to know why his stories and feuds receive FAR MORE tv time than anyone not named Chris Jericho.
> 
> I was asking questions about Cody way before any questions arose. You’ll have to answer first, kid.


1. the TNT title is a title that is defended on TNT. a tv title being defended on tv? blasphemous. lets not forget Mox got covid at one point and had to be away from tv for a few weeks. guess that's Cody's fault to.

2. Cody also called Mox and Shida the aces in the company.

3. Cody knows how to tell a story better then anyone.

he put over MJF big. "wah Cody went right to the tnt tournament and MJF did nothing!!!!"
MJF was pegged to face Mox at double or nothing. thats a fact. a pandemic hit and MJF got stuck at home for over a month. he should just come back and get a title shot with no build? no one would have wanted that.

"wah he beat Archer and killed his momentum" um.... no. Cody needed the win, he had 0 big ppv wins to that point. he had a storyline set up post ppv while AEW had nothing for Archer(that's on AEW, not Cody, but im sure you'll blame him)

"wah he killed Brodie Lees momentum" SO? lmfao. the Dark order are popular because of their comedy skits on BTE. who cares if the Dark Order get pushed back? Cody is a better talent then Brodie. he just is. he's gonna be way more interesting holding the title then Brodie ever would.

now go ahead and cry cause Cody can do no right.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> 1. the TNT title is a title that is defended on TNT. a tv title being defended on tv? blasphemous. lets not forget Mox got covid at one point and had to be away from tv for a few weeks. guess that's Cody's fault to.
> 
> 2. Cody also called Mox and Shida the aces in the company.
> 
> ...


No one talked about the TV Title being defended on TV. They talked about it being given more emphasis than the World Title. You set up a complete straw-man there.

I can call my ass the best producer of content out there. Doesn’t make it true (although it has produced as many stars as AEW).

It’s a big claim that Cody knows how to tell a better story than anyone. Of all-time, it just right now? Because Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles and Brock Lesnar could be counted as top stars today. Do you think Cody tells a better story than them? Go and watch Brock vs. Bryan from Survivor Series ‘18 and tell me with a straight face that Cody has ever done anything that good.

MJF could have sent in promos for the match. Wasn’t he at Double or Nothing anyway? That’s a bogus argument.

Cody beat Dustin. He beat Shawn Spears. I can’t remember and don’t care who won out of him and Dustin and The Bucks. But you’re flat-out lying about his PPV record. Besides, _he booked it that way_. If you don’t want to have Cody lose, _don’t book the match_.

The best point you’ve made are that The Dark Order suck.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> No one talked about the TV Title being defended on TV. They talked about it being given more emphasis than the World Title. You set up a complete straw-man there.
> 
> I can call my ass the best producer of content out there. Doesn’t make it true (although it has produced as many stars as AEW).
> 
> ...


1. how does it get more emphasis then the world title? Mox has had multiple defenses on dynamite, many fueds throughout this year(remember, MJF was his opponent scheduled for DON, had to fill in what they could when MJF couldn't be at the shows, Mox also had Covid that kept him out multiple weeks). they've also been hyping his match with Archer(who also has caught covid which has hurt the build up to that match a bit, again, not in anyones control there)just as much, if not more then Cody vs Brodie. you wanna complain about a tv title being defended on tv and Cody having matches every week(matches that led to Ricky Starks and Eddie Kingston getting jobs tw) then go ahead and complain. it's a dumb compaint to have though

2. don't watch wwe, im talking AEW. Cody tells the best story in the ring. by far. we know he's "talnetless" though according to same people with shit taste in wrestling i guess.

3. MJF sending promos wouldn't equal him having a title match. he didn't win any #! contenders match yet, but it was obvious he was gonna go after Mox. Dynamite after full gear he cut a promo basically saying it. if he just sent a few promos in and returned a week before the ppv and had a title match, the usual suspects such as yourself would still be bitching about it.

4. im talking bug ppv matches. match with Dustin was the first show AEW ever did, Spears wasn't a big match it was a mid card match. losses to Jericho to lose any opportunity for the world title, losses to MJF after MJF had embarrased him with a live whipping and mocking him constantly while Cody couldn't touch him.

like seriously, unless Cody has a jobber entrance and losses every match yall aint gonna be happy with him ever. he's a fucking star, get over it and quit crying


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

To the kiddie pile you go, talking wins and losses.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bdon said:


> To the kiddie pile you go, talking wins and losses.


wahhhh. Cody the most popuar dude in AEW. he's gonna win matches. stop crying like a lil girl


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jeff Jarrett was never as egotistical as Cody. Jarrett never put himself on top a committee did because at the time Jeff Jarrett was the only heel that was over and had name value. As soon as TNA signed Christian, Kurt Angle and Sting he graciously dropped the championship and never held it again.
> 
> Oh and Jarrett is a phenomenal worker. He main evented the first show I ever attended and had the crowd eating out of the palm of his hand. Well and truly the best heel on the show by far and crowd went mental when Rhino pinned him with the gore.


Excellently put.

When I first started watching TNA it was clear he was the best heel in the company at the time so it made sense for him to be champ. Then, as you said, when the likes of Christian and Angle joined he didn't get in their way. Or position himself above the likes of Samoa Joe and AJ Styles when they were transitioning into main eventers.

Overall, aside from hiring Russo, I think he did what was best for TNA.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Cody is pretty good better than what wwe did with him. He isn't top level talent though despite what he might think. I actually think he got a few boos the other night and most people wanted brodie Lee to win. Not a bad promo tho by cody even though a bit illogical. I'd prefer to have seen brodie distracted by silver or something though to cost him the win rather than just another clean loss. Lowers his value a bit as a monster getting out toughed by a 180 pound guy.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> You can be a star, have charisma, mic skills and wrestling skills yet STILL be overbearing. That is what people are saying. Not that he's talentless. His booking is just annoying.


This is exactly where I stand I actually don't feel like Cody is that out of place being near the top of the card as a general thing but he's also very clearly letting his ego run wild ala a Triple H or a Jeff Jarrett as well. Both of these things can be true at the same time it's not a hard reality to accept. He entertains me enough personally that I can put up with it in general and will move on from this in a few weeks and still be a fan of his but this decision was a piss poor one and that's not gonna change just cause I like Cody.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> wahhhh. Cody the most popuar dude in AEW. he's gonna win matches. stop crying like a lil girl


alex, bdon specifically said he isn't talking wins and losses. Why do you keep dragging it back to wins and losses? It's honestly pretty markish.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Jman55 said:


> This is exactly where I stand I actually don't feel like Cody is that out of place being near the top of the card as a general thing but he's also very clearly letting his ego run wild ala a Triple H or a Jeff Jarrett as well. Both of these things can be true at the same time it's not a hard reality to accept. He entertains me enough personally that I can put up with it in general and will move on from this in a few weeks and still be a fan of his but this decision was a piss poor one and that's not gonna change just cause I like Cody.


That is why I wish AEW had someone in booking that would get that and balance things out. If Cody wants to be a good guy, fine. You want to do that? I would just have him go to the ring by himself. No entourage. Not even Arn. The Nightmare family is over. Minimal music. Show up, kick ass and leave. No crying promos at the end. You would do a promo when it's really needed and it would mean MUCH more. I garantee you that everything would have been different if he would have done that from the start.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> alex, bdon specifically said he isn't talking wins and losses. Why do you keep dragging it back to wins and losses? It's honestly pretty markish.


yall act like Cody is telling everyone to look like shit so he looks better himself. he is talking about wins and losses. "killed Archers momentum, killed brodies momentum. to feed his ego or whatever. rHHHodes" he's saying he should lose. he hogs the spotlight? the examples given are horseshit. and what exactly is the problem? cause he has a fancy entrance? he's not propped up better then Mox, and even if he was it's justified, the dude was the most over guy in AEW. he's a big reason why AEW signed a deal with the Khans and tnt. if he wants to be at the forefront of the show, what's the issue? he's over, he's talented, he makes the company money and tnt money. 

yea im a mark for great, entertaining wrestlers. some people have become obsessed with hating the popular dudes no matter what.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> yall act like Cody is telling everyone to look like shit so he looks better himself. he is talking about wins and losses. "killed Archers momentum, killed brodies momentum. to feed his ego or whatever. rHHHodes" he's saying he should lose. he hogs the spotlight? the examples given are horseshit. and what exactly is the problem? cause he has a fancy entrance? he's not propped up better then Mox, and even if he was it's justified, the dude was the most over guy in AEW. he's a big reason why AEW signed a deal with the Khans and tnt. if he wants to be at the forefront of the show, what's the issue? he's over, he's talented, he makes the company money and tnt money.
> 
> yea im a mark for great, entertaining wrestlers. some people have become obsessed with hating the popular dudes no matter what.


I’m starting to become VERY suspicious that Cody and The Elite absolutely have avoided signing talent that is going to upstage them. That is why big name stars have slipped past (Punk, Orton) and why top talent outside the WWE weren’t brought in (Ibushi, Jacob Fatu, Alex Hammerstone, The Briscoes, etc.).

There was no reason Cody needed to come back from being squashed as quickly as he did. Have Brodie go through Cody’s friends and family. Don’t bring him back with the entrance. Take some notes from fucking Dusty.

AEW got signed to TNT because the Khans have connections and capital. If the executives at TV knew any names associated, it would have been Jericho and JR. The Elite had NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I’m starting to become VERY suspicious that Cody and The Elite absolutely have avoided signing talent that is going to upstage them. That is why big name stars have slipped past (Punk, Orton) and why top talent outside the WWE weren’t brought in (Ibushi, Jacob Fatu, Alex Hammerstone, The Briscoes, etc.).
> 
> There was no reason Cody needed to come back from being squashed as quickly as he did. Have Brodie go through Cody’s friends and family. Don’t bring him back with the entrance. Take some notes from fucking Dusty.
> 
> AEW got signed to TNT because the Khans have connections and capital. If the executives at TV knew any names associated, it would have been Jericho and JR. The Elite had NOTHING to do with it.


you can have your suspicions. until it's proven that shit means nothing. they brought in MJF, Cage, many up and coming talent. but i know, they weren't pushed above the most popular guys in the company in the less then a year it's been around. how dare they. and hello, does Mox not count as a big name? they just brought in Miro who a bunch of people wanted, smh. Punk and Orton were never interested coming, yall just like bringing them up for dumb arguments like this. Punk got a text, wasn't interested, Orton posted a pic, meant absolutely nothing.

how a few months ago people are crying about how boring Brodie Lee is and how Vince was right all along and now it's poor Brodie? gtfoh

the Elite were the main reason AEW became a thing, without them there is no AEW, no dynamite on tnt. domino effect. Elite were the driving force behind the start. don't undermind them


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> you can have your suspicions. until it's proven that shit means nothing. they brought in MJF, Cage, many up and coming talent. but i know, they weren't pushed above the most popular guys in the company in the less then a year it's been around. how dare they. and hello, does Mox not count as a big name? they just brought in Miro who a bunch of people wanted, smh. Punk and Orton were never interested coming, yall just like bringing them up for dumb arguments like this. Punk got a text, wasn't interested, Orton posted a pic, meant absolutely nothing.
> 
> how a few months ago people are crying about how boring Brodie Lee is and how Vince was right all along and now it's poor Brodie? gtfoh
> 
> the Elite were the main reason AEW became a thing, without them there is no AEW, no dynamite on tnt. domino effect. Elite were the driving force behind the start. don't undermind them


The proof is in the eating of the pudding. They could get top talent from anywhere but WWE and they have who they have. That’s the evidence.

Brian Cage has been fucked up. MJF has been fucked up. Starting to sound like WWE, isn’t it? I don’t get why the company being two years old has anything to do with anything. If you aren’t going to push new talent, don’t bring them in and embarrass them?

Mox was signed prior to their first show. Miro is a comedy wrestler collecting a paycheck because WWE got sick of his attitude.

You don’t send someone a text! Holy shit. Also, THIS is what AEW apologists tell themselves to excuse AEW shitting the bed. If they weren’t such a sloppy shop, Orton and Punk definitely would have been interested in coming in, because they like wrestling and they love money. The sour grapes shit doesn’t fly, son.

It’s not about Brodie, it’s about Cody. Yes, The Dark Order sucks. But so does the waltzing booking patterns of the promotion. It’s a step forward, a step to the side, a step back. Wtf?

No, actually, Vince McMahon is the reason AEW is a thing. If it weren’t for him having the corporate vision to gentrify wrestling to the point it has value as live entertainment, the Khans wouldn’t have invested shit in wrestling. And it’s Vince’s monopoly that has necessitated an alternative (that we’re still waiting for). The Elite are the symptom, not the cause. People flocked to them because they’re the guys who weren’t taking WWE contracts at the time. It’s just timing. In a different universe, this would be Bryan Danielson, Paul London, Brian Kendrick, CM Punk and Samoa Joe. Or had The Elite gone to WWE, it could have been Adam Cole, Kyle O’Reilly, AJ Styles and Kevin Steen. If there’s a massive blow-up at Titan over these deals, it could be Xavier Woods, Kofi Kingston, Paige, Zelina Vega and Aleister Black. It’s got nothing to do with The Elite as individuals. Their position is serendipitous.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> You don’t send someone a text! Holy shit. Also, THIS is what AEW apologists tell themselves to excuse AEW shitting the bed. If they weren’t such a sloppy shop, Orton and Punk definitely would have been interested in coming in, because they like wrestling and they love money. The sour grapes shit doesn’t fly, son.


It amazes me how often this gets glossed over by AEW fans. Of course the excuse now is "CM Punk isn't that good anyway" but lets be real, he is and they know it.

But look at this objectively, you had the biggest free agent in wrestling appear at a convention associated with an AEW show (His first wrestling appearance in years mind you) who has openly said he was interested in joining the promotion. Tony Khan without question could've met Punk's financial request whatever it was, we could've had Miseria Cantare hit on AEW Dynamite #1 and had this slow build of CM Punk Vs Chris Jericho and The Inner Circle ending at AEW Revolution in February of this year IN CHICAGO where CM Punk could've finally overcome Jericho after a 5 month feud and be AEW World Heavyweight Champion.

Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk in Chicago done properly without question could've done a 15,000 - 20,000 draw and potentially propped AEW to at least double what they're doing on TV now. Mix in men who look like wrestlers like Aldis, Drake, Hammerstone, Fatu etc and Punk/Jericho could truly have reigned in the AEW era and really featured something special.

And what cocked all of this up? Millions of dollars left on the table because Tony Khan didn't think to maybe fly Punk to Florida, wine and dine him a little bit and negotiate a deal in person. Absolute mickey mouse hour with that clown and people are just happy to excuse it.

For reference I don't think Orton would've ever gone to AEW but Punk was clearly into the idea at least initially. Millions of dollars left on the table and no doubt an amazing return for Punk launched off a bridge due to blatant stupidity. It's maddening.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It amazes me how often this gets glossed over by AEW fans. Of course the excuse now is "CM Punk isn't that good anyway" but lets be real, he is and they know it.
> 
> But look at this objectively, you had the biggest free agent in wrestling appear at a convention associated with an AEW show (His first wrestling appearance in years mind you) who has openly said he was interested in joining the promotion. Tony Khan without question could've met Punk's financial request whatever it was, we could've had Miseria Cantare hit on AEW Dynamite #1 and had this slow build of CM Punk Vs Chris Jericho and The Inner Circle ending at AEW Revolution in February of this year IN CHICAGO where CM Punk could've finally overcome Jericho after a 5 month feud and be AEW World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> ...


I still maintain that if the first pre-AEW All In was such a success it's because people thought Punk would be there. TK saw that success and boom the ball got rolling. Punk made AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I still Cody purposely dropped the ball, making a point to talk out of turn, knowing it would turn Punk off to the idea of a return.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Aew need a big shock defection from wwe a la hogan Hall and Nash if they want to get to another level. I'm not sure that's even possible these days of contracts and legal teams. It also has to be someone important so orton lesnar cena Reigns. Not the cast offs that Vince probably rightly thought weren't a good bet for whatever reason. I mean folk like heath slater and brodie Lee are never going to be huge draws are they. Mox is a bit of an exception but not a huge loss to wwe. I think part of problem is with big names comes problems of ego and upsetting your friends and aew strikes me as a promotion that doesn't want anyone to have their feelings hurt. So they will only ever achieve a certain level of success until they become more brutal in the hiring and firing. I don't mind really I quite like friendly ambience and seminserious nature of the product. I think there is a niche for that. To be a big player though they would need to make some tough decisions.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cody give mox props, jerixho too , omega, ffs he was after jericho the biggest star in the USA, no matter what omega fans think, he will drop the title as I have a sneaky suspicion that it might be if he drops it he can get a world title shot, but that's gonna be hangman v omega I feel and I know a lot do, Kenny should have a run now but I'd like Hangman too more,,just saying.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> The proof is in the eating of the pudding. They could get top talent from anywhere but WWE and they have who they have. That’s the evidence.
> 
> Brian Cage has been fucked up. MJF has been fucked up. Starting to sound like WWE, isn’t it? I don’t get why the company being two years old has anything to do with anything. If you aren’t going to push new talent, don’t bring them in and embarrass them?
> 
> ...


wah wah wah. yall cry too much.

act like these guys have 0 talent, you're a clown

Cage fucked up? Mjf fucked up? why? cause they're not world champions? gimme a break

Orton would have to be offered a rediculous amount of money, why would a start up company do that? Punk ain't wrestled in like 7 years, like the dude probably can't go like he used to, do people even still care about him????? he's a dickhead who cries when he don't get his way, better off without that clown. only wwe dude that had a chance and would have thrived is AJ

people follow the elite cause they're fucking talented "Cornette says no so i will too!!" you're a clown

they're the biggest reason AEW exists. they had a huge following in Japan and in the indys, they thought if they had a partner they can be big in the U.S. because people were hungry for something different, they found a partner who agreed and they're a big deal in the world of wrestling, you clown.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> Punk ain't wrestled in like 7 years, like the dude probably can't go like he used to, do people even still care about him????? he's a dickhead who cries when he don't get his way, better off without that clown. only wwe dude that had a chance and would have thrived is AJ


Lol of course he's a dickhead that can't go anymore and is a clown but if he had signed you guys would all say he's the best in the world.

Talent doesn't disappear unless it's due to age, Punk is still relatively young and him walking out on the first edition of Dynamite would've beat WWE.

AEW would find a way to kill AJ Styles as well.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It amazes me how often this gets glossed over by AEW fans. Of course the excuse now is "CM Punk isn't that good anyway" but lets be real, he is and they know it.
> 
> But look at this objectively, you had the biggest free agent in wrestling appear at a convention associated with an AEW show (His first wrestling appearance in years mind you) who has openly said he was interested in joining the promotion. Tony Khan without question could've met Punk's financial request whatever it was, we could've had Miseria Cantare hit on AEW Dynamite #1 and had this slow build of CM Punk Vs Chris Jericho and The Inner Circle ending at AEW Revolution in February of this year IN CHICAGO where CM Punk could've finally overcome Jericho after a 5 month feud and be AEW World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> ...


It’s very unprofessional and it’s frankly arrogance. I’m convinced they were either convinced he was in the bag or it’s as bdon says and there was deliberate sabotage.

Orton was never going to go past a certain point. But had they gotten Punk? Well, then it becomes a bit more likely. Especially if they’re getting more than 1 million people each week. But they didn’t and they aren’t, and now the stars want to go where they can actually ne



bdon said:


> I still Cody purposely dropped the ball, making a point to talk out of turn, knowing it would turn Punk off to the idea of a return.


I don’t think this is ludicrous. The more time that passes the more I am convinced that Cody wants to be the only “pro-wrestler” on the roster. 



alex0816 said:


> wah wah wah. yall cry too much.
> 
> act like these guys have 0 talent, you're a clown
> 
> ...


I didn’t say they have 0 talent. You’ve made that up.

I didn’t say they were fucked up because they’re not World Champions. Again, you’ve made that up. They’re fucked up because all their heat is blown.

This is a “start-up” with $100 million in capital. Shad Khan has the money to buy stadiums for $800 million. He could afford Orton. Anything else is bullshit. And Orton _was_ offered that money and he turned it down to keep his legacy in tact.

Punk would have been the hottest thing ever if he signed. This is sour grapes. He bitches when there is something to bitch about. It turns out he doesn’t like being texted job opportunities and doesn’t want his return to be in a comedy promotion.

People follow The Elite because they pander and make people feel included. They were not especially big stars in Japan (outside Omega). “Star” and “indy wrestling” obviously comes with the need for a caveat. There are also stories of them holding others back and sabotaging them.

AEW exists because the son of a billionaire is a wrestling fan and thought he saw a gap in the market for an alternative wrestling product. He could convince his father to invest because Vince McMahon takes in over half a billion dollars a year in TV rights fees for his shitty product. That is all. Stars like Jericho and JR becoming available lent the idea credibility. The Elite were independent wrestling’s top talent, yes, but they are way, way down on the list of the reasons this thing happened. If they had signed with the WWE, it would have gone forward with Tony Khan, Chris Jericho and JR. If only...


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Cody can self-fellate his ego as much as he wants. He's the best thing in the company.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Runaway said:


> Cody can self-fellate his ego as much as he wants. He's the best thing in the company.


Why wasn’t he the best thing in Japan? Or WWE? Was he the top dog in ROH?

Having the book and ability to bury everyone else by hotshotting your shit and working both heel and face and involving yourself with every new character debut, every gimmick match every goddamn storyline, making yourself a bigger part of the show than the World Heavyweight Championship, etc will do that for one.

Cody will do anything to stand out, even if it means making AEW worse.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m not sure who this is more a vanity project for at this point — Tony, Cody or Jericho?


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

bdon said:


> Why wasn’t he the best thing in Japan? Or WWE? Was he the top dog in ROH?
> 
> Having the book and ability to bury everyone else by hotshotting your shit and working both heel and face and involving yourself with every new character debut, every gimmick match every goddamn storyline, making yourself a bigger part of the show than the World Heavyweight Championship, etc will do that for one.
> 
> Cody will do anything to stand out, even if it means making AEW worse.


Because New Japan isn't built on traditional/old school American pro-wrestling storytelling. It's a different thing.

Cody is one of the only people in AEW that has a clue what he's doing, so the more pies his fingers are in, the better.

Just look at The Elite when left to their own devices. Imagine those guys unfiltered without Cody. The Bucks, Omega and Page sagas have dragged on forever and showed them up to be boring, unengaging midcarders, incapable of carrying a big angle. Nothing interesting or exciting happens with them, nobody knows who to boo or cheer, and all four are less hot then they used to be.

Jericho is also more of a liability than Cody. He's a full on camp comedy figure at this point. Entertaining, but a guy prone to self sabotage. Him trying to get his pal Luther over as a credible threat was one of the worst moments in Dynamite's history.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

You’re where we were a few months ago on Cody, Runaway. Otherwise, very salient points.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> When will people listen to me..?


Never you cry to much like cody stole your wife and killed your dog LMFAO!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, does anyone have predictions for how Cody plans to try and upstage the upcoming Moxley/Omega feud? I’ll give my initial thoughts, and I hope to hear your opinion on this, @The Wood 

Cody is going to either wrestle a CGI Andre the Giant in which he wins with a bodyslam and a legdrop, or he is going to wrestle a CGI 1984 Ric Flair in a match for control and leadership of the 4 Horsemen.

I’m leaning toward the latter with a CGI Dusty Rhodes making his way to the ring only to turn on Cody. The fans will cry. Cody will cry. And CGI Ric Flair never actually gets anymore screen time, because his feud with Cody is done as is the Horsemen storyline.

All directed by Matt Hardy of course.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

bdon said:


> So, does anyone have predictions for how Cody plans to try and upstage the upcoming Moxley/Omega feud? I’ll give my initial thoughts, and I hope to hear your opinion on this, @The Wood
> 
> Cody is going to either wrestle a CGI Andre the Giant in which he wins with a bodyslam and a legdrop, or he is going to wrestle a CGI 1984 Ric Flair in a match for control and leadership of the 4 Horsemen.
> 
> ...


Before the Andre the Giant thing, they recreate the spot where Cena lifts two opponents on his back to AA them. So they'll CGI them on, but then stack more guys on top of them with CGI magic to ensure Cody's strength is better than 3 Cenas.


Honestly though I don't mind Cody (one of the few guys I don't fast forward usually). I think it's good to build up winning streaks for some champs and I have no problem making it a big deal. I'm hoping Brodie Lee does win the rubber match and title back tho.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

My prediction is he feuds with Orange Cassidy and Brodie Lee in some sort of feud with a bunch of gimmicks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> But if it is a midcard title, why does it have more tv time and effort storyline-wise than the World Heavyweight Championship? Y’all used the excuse Cody was just trying to get that title over in April/May. It’s been 5-6 months since that time. How many goddamn months must the TNT title be featured more prominently than the World Heavyweight Championship before people question what is really going on here?
> 
> 
> Was immediately involved in Butcher and Blade getting a big entrance wanting to fight him, cutting through the ring that was designed to be a big reveal as evidenced by Excalibur’s reaction. When the crowd didn’t react accordingly, Cody beat them in a simple tag match and left the jobbers to fend for themselves amongst the crowds
> ...


@Peerless

Here’s a short list of things I remembered off the top of my head.

And this goes without mentioning the fact that his best friend, QT Marshall, out of nowhere has a storyline relationship with another man’s wife. Or that his best friend got a push that lead to many here flossing over by saying, “Well, it isn’t like he’s getting a title shot”, except he got a tag title shot a couple weeks later.

He is determined to out sports entertain Vince McMahon and HHH.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

bdon said:


> @Peerless
> 
> Here’s a short list of things I remembered off the top of my head.
> 
> ...


Yup. He gets the first interactions with the new stars. He'll get the first interactions with the legends. The show is booked to make sure he gets his stuff in first. 

The question is when he turns heel he'll go all out on it and then just use him being heel as an excuse. He's definitely having a reign of terror lmfao.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

There arent faces and heels in AEW, its like AJPW without the talent and appreciative audience


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> I want to know why Cody’s ”midcard” Title gets more tv time than Moxley’s World Heavyweight championship. I want to know why he called the TNT Title the “Ace Title”. I want to know why his stories and feuds receive FAR MORE tv time than anyone not named Chris Jericho.
> 
> I was asking questions about Cody way before any questions arose. You’ll have to answer first, kid.











Cody Rhodes, Young Bucks talk successes and struggles as AEW celebrates one year of Dynamite - TSN.ca


For Cody Rhodes and the Young Bucks (Nick Jackson and Matt Jackson), being at the helm of All Elite Wrestling’s flagship TV program - marking its one-year anniversary on Wednesday night on TSN - has been a learning experience as they deal with the push and pull of being both on-camera AEW...




www.tsn.ca




Per Cody Rhodes in an interview this week:

“I don’t want to jinx it, but it’s superseded what we anticipated and I think it’s superseded the general expectation,” Rhodes said. “I don’t want to blame people if they want to put identities on things before they happen and that’s just because WWE has been unopposed for 20 years, so they might be used to how WWE does things, but *the TNT title was never going to be a midcard title*. It was never intended to be middle of the pack and a lot of people thought, ‘Oh, it’s a workhorse belt’ or ‘Oh, it’s a television belt.’ No, it’s this. And the reality is, it’s none of those things. It’s the first time a network partner wanted a title in their own likeness and looked at a bunch of people they thought would be great fits for it. I can’t wait to tell the full story of it one day. It’s really so rare and makes me really happy to be partners with our partners here in the States and in Canada – there should be a TSN title now that we’re talking!”


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Cody Rhodes, Young Bucks talk successes and struggles as AEW celebrates one year of Dynamite - TSN.ca
> 
> 
> For Cody Rhodes and the Young Bucks (Nick Jackson and Matt Jackson), being at the helm of All Elite Wrestling’s flagship TV program - marking its one-year anniversary on Wednesday night on TSN - has been a learning experience as they deal with the push and pull of being both on-camera AEW...
> ...


Fuck this guy man


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fuck this guy man


Willing to bury his World Heavyweight championship in order to passive aggressively put himself over. “But it isn’t like he can challenge for the World Title...” 

The motherfucker flat out admitted before the title was created that he doesn’t believe in midcard titles. Now he is TELLING the audience that it is not a midcard title AFTER showing you that title would have first dibs on tv time and feature. 

This cocksucker, along with Jericho, are determined to make AEW their own little sandbox.

At least with Jericho he earned by being great prior to having the goddamn book.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Any idea when the ‘Tell em Bdon’ T-shirts will be available @Chip Chipperson


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Willing to bury his World Heavyweight championship in order to passive aggressively put himself over. “But it isn’t like he can challenge for the World Title...”
> 
> The motherfucker flat out admitted before the title was created that he doesn’t believe in midcard titles. Now he is TELLING the audience that it is not a midcard title AFTER showing you that title would have first dibs on tv time and feature.
> 
> ...


Only a matter of time until the TNT Title headlines a PPV with the World Title relegated to 4th match on the card.



Hitman1987 said:


> Any idea when the ‘Tell em Bdon’ T-shirts will be available @Chip Chipperson


Just before Christmas, we want all of Bdon's fans to be able to wear their shirts during the holiday season.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hah. I want one.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bdon said:


> Cody Rhodes, Young Bucks talk successes and struggles as AEW celebrates one year of Dynamite - TSN.ca
> 
> 
> For Cody Rhodes and the Young Bucks (Nick Jackson and Matt Jackson), being at the helm of All Elite Wrestling’s flagship TV program - marking its one-year anniversary on Wednesday night on TSN - has been a learning experience as they deal with the push and pull of being both on-camera AEW...
> ...


This man will doom aew 
It's a midcard title it's a fucking MID CARD TITLE. The world title is the most important belt of the show how the fuck is that hard to understand?! There isnt an instance in the history of humanity where a tv title was above the fucking world title 
Now all you fucking dwimwit cody apologetic who scream at us "but he cant compete for the world title wahhh" you all need to shut the FUCK UP, he literally created a title that he is going to make more important than the world title, he made no sacrifice with his stipulation! The world title is going to be the midcard title and the entire structure of the show will be fucked up 
Just fuck this dude already, he can GTFOH he is killing my enjoyment for this company. 
And if there is any aew braindead who come here to tell me I am a HatEr then follow him and go f*** yourself too 
This is Preposterous and ridiculous! This is NOT how this industry works. No fucking wonder their anniversary show was Garbage, they have no freaking world title!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Some of the historians can probably correct me on this, but didn’t Dusty try propping the TV title above the World title once. Say early-to-mid 80s?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Some of the historians can probably correct me on this, but didn’t Dusty try propping the TV title above the World title once. Say early-to-mid 80s?


I don't know if that's ever been confirmed but Dusty did have the well known reputation of putting himself on top all the time and not knowing when to pull back.

Cody is now doing the same.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Only a matter of time until the TNT Title headlines a PPV with the World Title relegated to 4th match on the card.
> 
> 
> 
> Just before Christmas, we want all of Bdon's fans to be able to wear their shirts during the holiday season.


Put me down for 5, then I’ll just wear my ‘Cody gunna Cody’ t-shirt on weekends


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

bdon said:


> Some of the historians can probably correct me on this, but didn’t Dusty try propping the TV title above the World title once. Say early-to-mid 80s?


Yep Great American Bash 1985 headlined with steel cage match for TV title between Blanchard and Dusty with the Flair v Nikita Koloff World title match in the Special guest slot


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

For the record, I don’t like the idea of “mid-card titles.” I don’t know what they’re supposed to mean. But that’s why I was against this belt even existing. It doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The TNT title is like the IWGP IC Title and treated as more than a bog standard midcard belt. The IWGP IC belt has been held by the likes of Nakamura, Tanahashi, Omega, Naito, Jericho. It once headlined the Tokyo Dome (Tanahashi vs. Nakamura) over the IWGP Heavyweight (Okada vs. Naito) belt. You can argue whether this is the right decision or not, but it is what it is. I have a feeling Darby might take the belt from him at Full Gear which could change the dynamic of the title.

BTW, long before WWE made titles into props, the IC belt also had similar prestige was as high as guys like Hennig, Rude, Steamboat and Bulldog got in the WWF.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, everyone knows that, but they also know that the WWF optimally ran at least two house show loops, so the IC Champion actually served a purpose.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

3venflow said:


> The TNT title is like the IWGP IC Title and treated as more than a bog standard midcard belt. The IWGP IC belt has been held by the likes of Nakamura, Tanahashi, Omega, Naito, Jericho. It once headlined the Tokyo Dome (Tanahashi vs. Nakamura) over the IWGP Heavyweight (Okada vs. Naito) belt. You can argue whether this is the right decision or not, but it is what it is. I have a feeling Darby might take the belt from him at Full Gear which could change the dynamic of the title.
> 
> BTW, long before WWE made titles into props, the IC belt also had similar prestige was as high as guys like Hennig, Rude, Steamboat and Bulldog got in the WWF.


The IWGP intercontinental was never EVER fucking EVER put above the IWGP heavywright title the way aew is putting the TNT title above the aew heavyweight one


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

patpat said:


> The IWGP intercontinental was never EVER fucking EVER put above the IWGP heavywright title the way aew is putting the TNT title above the aew heavyweight one


It literally headlined NJPW's biggest show of the year ahead of the IWGP Heavyweight Title (and they've now had EVIL and Naito holding BOTH titles at the same time). It's like if Cody vs. Brodie headlined All Out over Mox vs. MJF... my god, imagine the outrage.

Two credible titles > one credible title.

What match headlined yesterday's episode of Dynamite? It's pretty clear to me that the AEW belt is the biggest one, the hardest to win with unbeaten Mox in control of it.

AEW treats Dynamite like a big deal so obviously the TNT belt (their TV title) gets a lot of focus - so do the tag belts. Why is it not ok for Cody, one of the faces of the AEW brand, to establish a title as being something important?

The AEW belt is still clearly the most important one, something you're unlikely to see Warhorse, Sonny Kiss and Marc Quen challenge for.

In kayfabe terms, who do you think would be favourite in Mox vs. Cody? Mox of course, because Cody is vulnerable and Mox hasn't lost a single match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

THEN WHY DOES THE TV CHAMPION AND HIS GODDAMN PLIGHT, GET MORE TV TIME CONSISTENTLY!?

Stop being a fucking mark about this shit. Answer the simple question: why is Cody rHHHodes so much more important that his TV time dwarfs everyone not named Jericho?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

bdon said:


> THEN WHY DOES THE TV CHAMPION AND HIS GODDAMN PLIGHT, GET MORE TV TIME CONSISTENTLY!?
> 
> Stop being a fucking mark about this shit. Answer the simple question: why is Cody rHHHodes so much more important that his TV time dwarfs everyone not named Jericho?


Because they’re using the bigger stars more sporadically? If Moxley has a match every week wouldn’t he end up having the fans turn on him saying that “they’re shoving him down our throats!”. I may be wrong but I don’t think the TNT title has ever main evented over a world title match, maybe the tournament final but I’m not even 100% on that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Moxley can’t do anything but matches or 2 minute video vignettes that are shorter than a acids rHHHodes entrance just to talk to Schiavonne?

Stop making excuses for the bleached blonde, midcard douche.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> It literally headlined NJPW's biggest show of the year ahead of the IWGP Heavyweight Title (and they've now had EVIL and Naito holding BOTH titles at the same time). It's like if Cody vs. Brodie headlined All Out over Mox vs. MJF... my god, imagine the outrage.
> 
> Two credible titles > one credible title.
> 
> ...


That was a fan vote and had more to do with Tanahashi and Nakamura than the IC Title.

Two credible titles better than one? To quote SCG Radio’s Karl Jones: “If less is more, just imagine how much more more will be.”

And it’s not like they are creating two credible belts anyway.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Cody Rhodes, Young Bucks talk successes and struggles as AEW celebrates one year of Dynamite - TSN.ca
> 
> 
> For Cody Rhodes and the Young Bucks (Nick Jackson and Matt Jackson), being at the helm of All Elite Wrestling’s flagship TV program - marking its one-year anniversary on Wednesday night on TSN - has been a learning experience as they deal with the push and pull of being both on-camera AEW...
> ...


If it's not a mid card title then it has zero reason for being. Cause you need another title for a particular use, that's the use, there is no point to have another title just for shits and giggles. 

Hell how can Cody not see that his title reign so far have been work horse-oriented? lol And mainly defended on TV?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

yall still crying?? holy shit stfu already


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> yall still crying?? holy shit stfu already


What was your favourite Cody moment from yesterdays show? The time he fucked around with pockets or his entrance?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

I like the idea of a TV champion but it needs to be different to a World title 

Wasnt it SMW where if you defended it six times or something you had to relinquish the belt? 

Here are some ideas for the TV title

1/ TV title is bound by 15 minute time limit

2/ TV title can only be defended on TV not on house shows

3/ Challengers to the TV title must apply in writing to AEW chairman(Kayfabe), Tony Khan has sanctioned a match between Cody and etc

4/ Re-matches are signed after a countout, DQ or time limit draw to happen in the next 30 days

5/ The Referee holds the right to ban people from ringside (Again more could happen with this)

Thats a few basic ideas, anyone fancy expanding on?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mercian said:


> I like the idea of a TV champion but it needs to be different to a World title
> 
> Wasnt it SMW where if you defended it six times or something you had to relinquish the belt?
> 
> ...


I reckon 10 minute time limit like back in the day. If you can't beat your opponent in 10 minutes the match is a draw and the championship doesn't change hands. Not only does it help AEW cut down on the long drawn out matches but it creates a different type of match where both wrestlers can instantly start going all out from the bell.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I reckon 10 minute time limit like back in the day. If you can't beat your opponent in 10 minutes the match is a draw and the championship doesn't change hands. Not only does it help AEW cut down on the long drawn out matches but it creates a different type of match where both wrestlers can instantly start going all out from the bell.


Any idea that keeps that bleach blonde dipshit in line. How many times does he have to have 20+ segments?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Any idea that keeps that bleach blonde dipshit in line. How many times does he have to have 20+ segments?


Honestly if I was in charge of things Cody wouldn't be anywhere near the TNT Title. I think I'd have had Darby beat Brodie (Makes sense doesn't it? Dark spooky guy beats evil cult leader freeing the cultists? Fucking Cody) and put Darby with a bunch of smaller guys and let the AEW World be for the big stars and bigger wrestlers.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316923868095913985
I like Cody, but he doesn't think about what he says, this comment makes the AEW world championship and it's champion seem less important, whether he's meant it that way or not. I'm hoping he's working us and planning a heel turn, but this has been teased for so long now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316923868095913985
> I like Cody, but he doesn't think about what he says, this comment makes the AEW world championship and it's champion seem less important, whether he's meant it that way or not. I'm hoping he's working us and planning a heel turn, but this has been teased for so long now.


He isn’t fucking working anyone. This is who he is as a goddamn person. And when everyone fucking tires of it, he’ll turn heel and just use him being a heel as justification for him being a shitty goddamn person and Booker.

I dare one of the fucking marks to try and tell me that is a midcard title now, motherfuckers. Tell me he isn’t trying to fucking bury them World Heavyweight title and its champion. Try and fucking tell me he is “just trying to add prestige to the midcard title”.

Fuck you to any stupid fucking mark that dares argue in favor of this shit again. Goddamn I hate that motherfucker. What a fucking piece of shit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

“He’s just trying to get the belt over.”

“He’s just a midcard champion.”

“He’s just a freakin’ TV Champ defending his belt ON TV!”






The 5 minute mark. Moxley is getting ahead of the game, because he knew what the bleach blonde dipshit was about to do.

FUCK YOU, CODY!!!!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

bdon said:


> He isn’t fucking working anyone. This is who he is as a goddamn person. And when everyone fucking tires of it, he’ll turn heel and just use him being a heel as justification for him being a shitty goddamn person and Booker.
> 
> I dare one of the fucking marks to try and tell me that is a midcard title now, motherfuckers. Tell me he isn’t trying to fucking bury them World Heavyweight title and its champion. Try and fucking tell me he is “just trying to add prestige to the midcard title”.
> 
> Fuck you to who any stupid fucking mark that dares argue in favor of this shit again. Goddamn I hate that motherfucker. What a fucking piece of shit.


LOL

I must say when i first saw that tweet the first thing i thought was shouldn't "THE belt in professional wrestling" be the actual AEW world title. It's one thing adding prestige to a title, that's something they should be doing and it's something the US and IC titles badly lacking, but this is going too much in the other direction, saying shit like "THE belt in professional wrestling" indicates that it's more important than the AEW world title, which should NEVER be the case.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TELL EM BDON!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316923868095913985
> I like Cody, but he doesn't think about what he says, this comment makes the AEW world championship and it's champion seem less important, whether he's meant it that way or not. I'm hoping he's working us and planning a heel turn, but this has been teased for so long now.


Come on! Those who puffed out their chest and spoke like I was fucking crazy. Explain this shit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sorry motherfucker is willing to bury his company’s world champion and biggest star just to get himself over.

Yeah. Someone better put his tv time and ego in fucking check, or you’re going to see a lot more people tuning out quickly over the next few years.

Anyone still want to claim he and HHH have no similarities!?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316923868095913985
> I like Cody, but he doesn't think about what he says, this comment makes the AEW world championship and it's champion seem less important, whether he's meant it that way or not. I'm hoping he's working us and planning a heel turn, but this has been teased for so long now.


This is just Cody’s attempt to deflect the negative response to his early return and reclaiming of the TNT title by acting like he’s working people as a heel, even though he recently cut a tearful face promo and changed his hair back to blonde so he could continue his open challenge run.

THE title in pro wrestling doesn’t get defended twice against a guy who fights with his hands in his pockets and on PPV against a guy who wears hot pants.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I want some goddamn answers. I want some fucking feedback. How does this look to you stupid marks? Huh? Huh?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What this company needs is a legit badass vet, someone in the back who would break his fucking jaw in order to teach him a lesson about disrespecting everyone else in the lockerroom.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

bdon said:


> What this company needs is a legit badass vet, someone in the back who would break his fucking jaw in order to teach him a lesson about disrespecting everyone else in the lockerroom.


Imagine if the GOAT was in the AEW locker room.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I just want someone to break his fucking jaw already.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Bdon to answer Cody's next open challenge.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bdon to answer Cody's next open challenge.


@bdon doesn’t need to answer it, just show up in the crowd and Tony Khan will book it anyway


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

bdon said:


> “He’s just trying to get the belt over.”
> 
> “He’s just a midcard champion.”
> 
> ...


You need to calm down. It can’t be healthy to be this upset over wrestling. 

Admittedly I only watched from about 5:00-6:30 and I do like Mox going ahead and putting it out there about Cody but I have NEVER heard him stumble over his words like that since he left WWE. Normally he’s on his game but that ain’t it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Cody is a cancer and will be the end of AEW. Pushing himself to the moon.

No title should EVER be as big or bigger than the world title.

But this is AEW we are talking about, its ran like an asylum.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jokerface17 said:


> You need to calm down. It can’t be healthy to be this upset over wrestling.
> 
> Admittedly I only watched from about 5:00-6:30 and I do like Mox going ahead and putting it out there about Cody but I have NEVER heard him stumble over his words like that since he left WWE. Normally he’s on his game but that ain’t it.
> 
> ...


He was stumbling over his words, because he was tired from the match with Jericho. But that was unfiltered and a damn near shoot. He already knew what Cody’s intentions were.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

bdon said:


> He was stumbling over his words, because he was tired from the match with Jericho. But that was unfiltered and a damn near shoot. He already knew what Cody’s intentions were.


I didn’t even know the time frame but it makes sense, he’s usually so good on the spot though. I’ll admit that I’m a fan of Cody but I can see where he can be over to the top to some people but I think it’s just a slow burn heel turn if anything. And on top of that is he supposed to act like the title he holds is second to anything else? It’s the same thing they do with the US/intercontinental title, remember when whoever it was on raw was talking about their title was the top belt when Brock held the world title? I think it was Rollins.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Cody Rhodes, Young Bucks talk successes and struggles as AEW celebrates one year of Dynamite - TSN.ca
> 
> 
> For Cody Rhodes and the Young Bucks (Nick Jackson and Matt Jackson), being at the helm of All Elite Wrestling’s flagship TV program - marking its one-year anniversary on Wednesday night on TSN - has been a learning experience as they deal with the push and pull of being both on-camera AEW...
> ...


The hilarious part about this is when he finally goes heel and wins the world title that's when the TNT title will be treated like the midcard belt we know it is. Right now he's just playing the con game of "he's not Jeff Jarrett, he won't make himself world champ".


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The hilarious part about this is when he finally goes heel and wins the world title that's when the TNT title will be treated like the midcard belt we know it is. Right now he's just playing the con game of "he's not Jeff Jarrett, he won't make himself world champ".


It’s shit like this that has ran off fans for decades. We have literal DECADES worth of proof to avoid pitfalls, and this motherfucker’s selfish, spoiled fucking nature refuses to be the legend that built an entire COMPANY that dethroned WWE, opting to merely be a goddamn mark for himself.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jokerface17 said:


> I didn’t even know the time frame but it makes sense, he’s usually so good on the spot though. I’ll admit that I’m a fan of Cody but I can see where he can be over to the top to some people but I think it’s just a slow burn heel turn if anything. And on top of that is he supposed to act like the title he holds is second to anything else? It’s the same thing they do with the US/intercontinental title, remember when whoever it was on raw was talking about their title was the top belt when Brock held the world title? I think it was Rollins.


Appreciate you willing to at least see the opposite perspective.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Ya’ll seriously didn’t see it comin’ with Dusty’s kid? Dusty was a helluva guy but politicked his spot just like Hunter back in ‘03.

Cody’s a good hand, can work a middle of the card match but I gotta say, the bladin’ n tryna look tough ain’ doin’ nothin’ for me but ya’ll can’t see what’s infront of your beady eyes:

Slow burn to a heel turn and the Rhodes family drama live on TNT.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Of course the responses are few and far between. @Jokerface17 , again: props to you for the honest discussion.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

It looks like Cody can't decide whether he wants to have dark hair or dye his hair blond. He needs to pick a color and stick with it. Or maybe he can do like Mick Foley used to do alternating appearances and he can wrestle one match with dark hair and the next as a blond to match his opponent's hair color like he did with Brodie Lee and Orange Cassidy.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> I didn’t even know the time frame but it makes sense, he’s usually so good on the spot though. I’ll admit that I’m a fan of Cody but I can see where he can be over to the top to some people but I think it’s just a slow burn heel turn if anything. And on top of that is he supposed to act like the title he holds is second to anything else? It’s the same thing they do with the US/intercontinental title, remember when whoever it was on raw was talking about their title was the top belt when Brock held the world title? I think it was Rollins.


Although any champion should think THEIR title is the most important ever, Miz does that whenever he has any sort of title, but there´s a few differences here between Cody talking about his title being THE title, and the Rollins IC title run you mention.

When Rollins said that about the IC title, Lensnar was the never appearing Universal champion, and as such the IC title became the top title in the company.
In AEW, Moxley is there whenever he´s booked, it´s not a 4 dates a year deal like Lesnar, so the above reasoning doesn´t apply here (They just defended both titles on free tv). 
And Cody is an EVP, everything he says, in and out of the ring, will be looked at as if it was an EVP who said it, so when he says something like this, it´s effectively an EVP burying their own main title.

There´s a simple solution here if Cody wants to be able to say whatever he thinks is okay as a WRESTLER; Resign as an EVP.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Orange so needs a finger point of doom moment with his "superkick" 😂😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Orange so needs a finger point of doom moment with his "superkick" 😂😂


Yeah! It would be so awesome watching a company repeat a classic moment in the death of WCW! Awesome idea!!!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon was right.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What hapoens if he turns heel but continues to cry in promos?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> bdon was right.


I have a sixth sense about reading people. I get it from my grandmother. “That Rock just wants to steal all of the fuckin’ spotlight from Baby Austin!!” Lmao


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

It's certainly nothing new, I mean Verne Gagne and The Sheik were keeping themselves on top, thing is with those names and say Lawler, Dusty, Colon etc is they were major draws


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Cody is a good talent but is and always will be a mid card wrestler.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> bdon was right.


It's another T-Shirt to add to the bdon store...

"Tell Em' Bdon!"

"#bdonwasright"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's another T-Shirt to add to the bdon store...
> 
> "Tell Em' Bdon!"
> 
> "#bdonwasright"


I’m going to have to call up ProWrestlingTees. Make us some money. Get our names out there.

Who knows. Maybe in 10 years we can catch the eye of another billionaire son and do our own “startup” promotion, @Chip Chipperson !


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's another T-Shirt to add to the bdon store...
> 
> "Tell Em' Bdon!"
> 
> "#bdonwasright"


I’ll have one of each 🤚🏽


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Someone willing to buy my shirt. Does THAT make me a draw, @Chip Chipperson ?

Holy shit! At this pace, I might be on my way to a match with the bleach blonde dipshit by the Dynamite following Full Gear.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Someone willing to buy my shirt. Does THAT make me a draw, @Chip Chipperson ?
> 
> Holy shit! At this pace, I might be on my way to a match with the bleach blonde dipshit by the Dynamite following Full Gear.


That's one more shirt than Marko, Nakazawa and Luther have sold.

Just call me "Starmaker" Chip Chipperson.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

You guys wait until they do a Champion vs. Champion match.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> Reigns made AJ Styles and Strowman look like massive stars


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Does he drop the title at full gear? Personally would like to see a Darby - Starks tnt title fued


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Gwi1890 said:


> Does he drop the title at full gear? Personally would like to see a Darby - Starks tnt title fued



Yeah once Cody stops jerking himself off with every single thing in this company it will be great to see those guys hold the belt. Likely this will help make him an epic heel though haha


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Gwi1890 said:


> Does he drop the title at full gear? Personally would like to see a Darby - Starks tnt title fued


It would be great if Cody did drop it at FG to Darby. The problem is he'll win it back before the end of the year.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

go stros said:


> It would be great if Cody did drop it at FG to Darby. The problem is he'll win it back before the end of the year.


that’s the problem shame the title has potential for some great matches, a best out of 3 series between Darby and Starks then a Fatal 4 way at the next ppv consisting of Wardlow, Jungle boy Sammy ,Darby or Starks , Scorpio Sky instead of one of them could work to, they have talented midcarders doing nothing, and not all title matches need to
be one on one.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

go stros said:


> It would be great if Cody did drop it at FG to Darby. The problem is he'll win it back before the end of the year.


that’s the problem shame the title has potential for some great matches, a best out of 3 series between Darby and Starks then a Fatal 4 way at the next ppv consisting of Wardlow, Jungle boy Sammy ,Darby or Starks , Scorpio Sky instead of one of them could work to, they have talented midcarders doing nothing, and not all title matches need to
be one on one.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

@Outlaw91 I shouldn't really bother seeing as how immature your posts are but..

What was Strowman doing pre Reigns? The guy was in the preshow battle royal at Wrestlemania 33 (not even winning) and most viewed him as just another oversized untalented Vince project. Fast forward to two wins over Reigns on ppv and kicking Reigns ass on TV and majority of the IWC were calling for Strowman to dethrone one of the biggest draws in combat sports history!!

Styles looked like a busted flush at Wrestlemania 32, losing clean to Jericho. He wins next night on Raw and then is finger tips away from beating Reigns at payback. Suddenly everyone is on the Styles train again and few months later he is world champion.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> @Outlaw91 I shouldn't really bother seeing as how immature your posts are but..
> 
> What was Strowman doing pre Reigns? The guy was in the preshow battle royal at Wrestlemania 33 (not even winning) and most viewed him as just another oversized untalented Vince project. Fast forward to two wins over Reigns on ppv and kicking Reigns ass on TV and majority of the IWC were calling for Strowman to dethrone one of the biggest draws in combat sports.
> 
> Styles looked like a busted flush at Wrestlemania 32, losing clean to Jericho. He wins next night in Raw and finger tips away from beating Reigns at payback suddenly everyone is on the Styles train again and few months later he is world champion.


I didn't want to edit your post so Strowman remained there. Don't give a shit about than untalented dude.

Saying Roman made AJ look good is pure insanity, almost like claiming to be a Lou Thesz fan and advocating for sports entertainment and hardcore nonsense no selling "wrestling".


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Roman Reigns and AJ Styles had amazing chemistry. I’d be down to see them do more work together in the future. I don’t think Reigns “made” Styles or anything — him impressing Vince did that — but his work with Reigns certainly didn’t hurt at all.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Outlaw91 said:


> I didn't want to edit your post so Strowman remained there. Don't give a shit about than untalented dude.
> 
> Saying Roman made AJ look good is pure insanity, almost like claiming to be a Lou Thesz fan and advocating for sports entertainment and hardcore nonsense no selling "wrestling".


Well said.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I can totally see MJF taking the TNT title from Cody


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I can totally see MJF taking the TNT title from Cody


He would drop it six weeks later to blue haired Cody


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He would drop it six weeks later to blue haired Cody


Actually, MJF and the TNT title would likely not be on television the very next night or any other night for almost 2 months while Cody takes the number one story while involved in the newly created TBS CrossRoads championship, stating it is a title to be defended on YouTube, BTE, Dynamite, PPV, and even that new tv show he is co-hosting.


----------

